# The Green Lantern Is Gay Now



## mudwhistle (Jun 1, 2012)

DC Comics is trying to cash in on the same-sex movement. 

So I guess this "Coming Out" issue will be a collector's item. 

Some American males may be conflicted from now on watching a guy in a tight green suit.

I'm sorry, but, is this shit necessary???


The Green Lantern Is Flaming














DC Comics Green Lantern relaunched as gay superhero - NYPOST.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 1, 2012)

Question:

Was he Gay before he became the Green Lantern or did he turn Gay when he said that hokey poem?



Shoot.

Now San Francisco is gonna have a bunch of guys running around in green tights. 

DC Turns Green Lantern Gay


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 1, 2012)

I was thinking about buying one of these.

Shit.


----------



## Trajan (Jun 1, 2012)

I dressed as the green lantern for Halloween when I was 12....latent?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 1, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I dressed as the green lantern for Halloween when I was 12....latent?



My favorite costume-wise is Batman.

If I could have the powers of a Superhero I'd prefer Superman.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 5, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> My favorite costume-wise is Batman.
> 
> If I could have the powers of a Superhero I'd prefer Superman.



Yeah, but wouldn't you be afraid that that special moment would blow the back of Lois Lane's head off?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite costume-wise is Batman.
> ...



You never heard of pulling out?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 5, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> You never heard of pulling out?



Maybe a cast iron condom would work....


----------



## hjmick (Jun 5, 2012)

How many Green Lanterns have there been? Five? Six? Eventually there was bound to be a gay one...

Speaking of gay, have you seen The Green Arrow's goatee? Totally gay.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > You never heard of pulling out?
> ...



Heck....he made that impervious costume with those crystals.....he should be able to swing a rubber or two.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 5, 2012)

A bunch of corporate pinheads hoping to drum up business instead of creating a gay superhero from the ground up. Won't work? Green Lantern, the latest victim of politics.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 5, 2012)

Bad decision.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> A bunch of corporate pinheads hoping to drum up business instead of creating a gay superhero from the ground up. Won't work? Green Lantern, the latest victim of politics.



Well, you have to admit......that costume is pretty Gay.


----------



## Dante (Jun 8, 2012)

"Everytime you see a Rainbow God is having Gay Lesbian Sex"


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 8, 2012)

A queer super hero?  Who would have ever thunk it??????


----------



## Peach (Jun 8, 2012)

Big Black Dog said:


> A queer super hero?  Who would have ever thunk it??????



Who would ever object? As long as fighting evil remains his primary goal, it is nice to see some diversity; he could be mistaken for Spiderman otherwise. Insects are insects. (I am an inscetist. I do not want them wiped off the face of the earth, I just want them nowhere in my neighborhood.)


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 9, 2012)

Compared to Superman, Green Lantern has always been gay.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 9, 2012)

*The Green Lantern Is Gay Now 
*

So is the OP for posting this gay post.


----------



## NeoTemplar (Jun 9, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> DC Comics is trying to cash in on the same-sex movement.
> 
> So I guess this "Coming Out" issue will be a collector's item.
> 
> ...



You obviously haven't heard of the half hisapnic half black gay Spiderman or you woulnd't have even bothered with Green Lantern.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 9, 2012)

This is what happens when you let comic books think they are great agents of social change and progress.  DC will have to announce that Green Lantern is now part of their "Vertigo" line for 'mature audiences'.

Ack barf, a sad day for DC and they're applauding it.


----------



## NeoTemplar (Jun 9, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> This is what happens when you let comic books think they are great agents of social change and progress.  DC will have to announce that Green Lantern is now part of their "Vertigo" line for 'mature audiences'.
> 
> Ack barf, a sad day for DC and they're applauding it.



Im pretty sure it was the feminists bullshit  that first drew peoples political attention to comic books so it can't be all the comics fault.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 9, 2012)

Meh, I blame the fact that DC and Marvel are based in NYC and that culture is doing the rest.


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> Meh, I blame the fact that DC and Marvel are based in NYC and that culture is doing the rest.



BLAME? What is there is blame any person or entity FOR?


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> *The Green Lantern Is Gay Now
> *
> 
> So is the OP for posting this gay post.



You write as though that is an insult or something, though from what mud has written, he appears to be hetero. Is this Super Surrealistic Saturday? I like that better than Flame Fest Friday.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 9, 2012)

I always thought that Green Lantern was gay.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 9, 2012)

Green Lanter is a FICTIONAL character.  Therefore someone chose to make him gay.  This is not some sort of 'he was born that way' shit or 'personal choice'.   It is an agenda choice by a writer or editor saying 'hey, sales are slumping, how can we spice this character up again?'  And they did this.

There's been talk about making Spider Man gay by removing the part from Peter Parker and giving it to some hispanic immigrant bisexual kid.  Last I heard at least.

That's an editorial choice from the Manhattan offices of Marvel, not some real person making a decision on their own.

Parse fact from fiction please.  You're scaring the adults in the room.


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> Green Lanter is a FICTIONAL character.  Therefore someone chose to make him gay.  This is not some sort of 'he was born that way' shit or 'personal choice'.   It is an agenda choice by a writer or editor saying 'hey, sales are slumping, how can we spice this character up again?'  And they did this.
> 
> There's been talk about making Spider Man gay by removing the part from Peter Parker and giving it to some hispanic immigrant bisexual kid.  Last I heard at least.
> 
> ...



"agenda choice"; I'll remember that slogan. If I scare you, you are easily frightened.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 9, 2012)

Peach said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Green Lanter is a FICTIONAL character.  Therefore someone chose to make him gay.  This is not some sort of 'he was born that way' shit or 'personal choice'.   It is an agenda choice by a writer or editor saying 'hey, sales are slumping, how can we spice this character up again?'  And they did this.
> ...


actually, I more just pity.


----------



## Peach (Jun 9, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



"I more just pity". Another UNIQUE, almost an expression of thought there. Keep struggling.


----------



## NeoTemplar (Jun 11, 2012)

Peach said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Maybe, maybe not still doesn't change the fact that Big Fitz was right about what he said, ive no problem with "creating" gay hero's but when you take popular and long established heros of a different race, ethnicity  or sexual orientation i have a problem especially when the majority of them are white Heterosexual characters from my childhood that were selling great as such. I mean look at Powergirl shes a homosexual character and i have no problem there shes one of my favorite characters but what there doing here is like taking Supergirl and turning her into lesbian or black girl/hispanic its simply stupid pandering to a butthurt minority with chip on their shoulder.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> I always thought that Green Lantern was gay.



Must be because he doesn't have a cape.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2012)

NeoTemplar said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Pretty much my thoughts. 

Why not invent a new gay superhero......

They're lucky they didn't try to turn Zorro gay. The Latinos would have gone the fuck off. 


Oh shit.........they did. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dFuYWIw5A4]Zorro The Gay Blade: Red like a Rose? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 11, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M68ndaZSKa8"]The Incredibles:No Capes! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 11, 2012)

NeoTemplar said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...


I'm pissed also at Marvel making Nick Fury black so they could have Samuel L. Jackson in the movies play the part.  THAT is utter bullshit.


----------



## hortysir (Jun 11, 2012)

Skull Pilot said:


> I always thought that Green Lantern was gay.



I always thought Aquaman would be the first to "come out".


----------



## Vidi (Jun 11, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



This Green Lantern is from a parallel Earth, Not Hal Jordan, Not Guy Gardener but a completely different Green Lantern.

the Green Lanterns have been an alocoholic, a narcissist and even a villian. Now, one of the MANY Green Lanterns is gay. Big deal.

The surprise isnt that one of the Green Lanterns is gay...The surprise is with THIS MANY of them, that there hasnt been one already.


----------



## NeoTemplar (Jun 12, 2012)

Your Mistaken the main universes have always been New Earth and Earth 2 as their now called and Alan Scott is the ORIGINAL Green Lantern and a White heterosexual happly married to a wife with two kids, they killed him off so they could do a reboot and bring him back as Gay Lantern just to pander to the Gay Academias bullshit and they actually wanted to make Batman gay and make him and Robin a couple but DC thought that was a bad idea and wasn't willing to risk it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> NeoTemplar said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Part of the left's diversity program.

I wonder how many movies have had the lead character changed from white to black.

Wild Wild West
The Honeymooners
Disney's Princess and the Frog

There are a few others. In this story it appears that African-American groups have been raising hell about there not being enough black characters in children films. Lack of black characters in children

Perhaps the Green Lantern came out of the closet because there was an outcry for homosexuals superheroes.


----------



## NeoTemplar (Jun 12, 2012)

Thats a whole other thread look at this


> What is this Bullshit about turning white characters black lately? I mean look at the list
> 
> Harvey Dent AKA Two Face
> 
> ...


----------



## Conservative (Jun 12, 2012)

it's a frikin comic book. Who gives a rats ass?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 12, 2012)

Conservative said:


> it's a frikin comic book. Who gives a rats ass?


Comic Book fans and those who loved em as youths. That's who. You should read "Understanding Comics" for a deeper understanding of the artform.  Serious.  That's an awesome book.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 12, 2012)

Peach said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > A queer super hero? Who would have ever thunk it??????
> ...


 


Superheroes are already fairly diverse.

And the gayness of the Green Lantern comes as no surprise to me!


----------



## RoadVirus (Jun 13, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> I'm pissed also at Marvel making Nick Fury black so they could have Samuel L. Jackson in the movies play the part.  THAT is utter bullshit.



Hollywood and the Comics are both idiots. Black Nick Fury, Half breed Spiderman, Gay Lantern. What's next? Don't really wanna think about that.


----------



## RoadVirus (Jun 13, 2012)

Conservative said:


> it's a frikin comic book. Who gives a rats ass?



People give a rat's ass because comic book heroes are a part of our culture and changing the races and sexual orientation of the characters is like changing the National Anthem (or having a rap singer sing it at the super bowl). It's stupid!


----------

